# Educational system a waste of time and money?



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Bryan Caplan thinks so. He will be on coasttocoastam tonight.

A few years ago he wrote a book entitled Myth of the Rational Voter. 

He will make you think, if nothing else.
https://books.google.com/books/abou...ver&source=kp_read_button#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------

